# ORANGECRUSH719'S



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

FIGURED ID START MY OWN TOPIC ON MY BUILD IF ANYONE GOTS ANY 12" PARTS LET ME KNOW I NEED SOME STUFF STILL........ :cheesy: 








PICKED UP THIS FRAME..... THE HOMIE LESSTIME GOIN TO HELP ME OUT WITH THE BODY WORK IM GOIN TO MAKE IT EITHER FULL/SEMI CUSTOM STILL DEPENDS
--ALSO PICKED UP THESE PARTS FOR IT--


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Looks like its gonna be a nice build.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

thats right gt up... cant wait to see ur bike all done up...


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 9 2011, 05:45 PM~20053377
> *Looks like its gonna be a nice build.
> *


thanks man :cheesy:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Keep Us Posted!

:biggrin:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 9 2011, 05:52 PM~20053442
> *Keep Us Posted!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


will do ! pm me if you got anything for it


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 9 2011, 05:46 PM~20053392
> *thats right gt up... cant wait to see ur bike all done up...
> *


GT ALL DAY


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i will only pm update pics when they come in  sending pm also


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 9 2011, 06:36 PM~20053741
> *i will only pm update pics when they come in  sending pm also
> *


sounds good bro :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice start AJ 
GT up homie


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 9 2011, 06:55 PM~20053901
> *Nice start AJ
> GT up homie
> *


thanks roy tryin to get it up befor cinco if everything goes right


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: THEM MONSTROUS BOYS R THA SHIIIT HAHAHA NICE LIL PLAYLIST DOGG


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Mar 10 2011, 12:27 AM~20056809
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  THEM MONSTROUS BOYS R THA SHIIIT HAHAHA NICE LIL PLAYLIST DOGG
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

LET ME KNO WHEN U GUNNA BE WORKIN ON YO BIKE BROTHA ILL TAKE MINE DOWN AND WE CAN HOOK BOTH UP TOGETHER BRO GT UP ALL DAY EVERYDAY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Mar 10 2011, 12:31 AM~20056830
> *LET ME KNO WHEN U GUNNA BE WORKIN ON YO BIKE BROTHA ILL TAKE MINE DOWN AND WE CAN HOOK BOTH UP TOGETHER BRO GT UP ALL DAY EVERYDAY  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :h5:
> *


fo sho dogg can wait to get the frame ....sucks bro these 12" are tight as hell but hard to find decent parts for hno:


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 10 2011, 01:34 AM~20056844
> *fo sho dogg can wait to get the frame ....sucks bro these 12" are tight as hell but hard to find decent parts for hno:
> *



yea dogg i can see but when its done gunna be bad ass i was thinkin bout throin on most these parts for my pixie tomarrow then go from there see wha i all need or if i wanna change anything


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Mar 10 2011, 12:42 AM~20056873
> *yea dogg i can see but when its done gunna be bad ass i was thinkin bout throin on most these parts for my pixie tomarrow then go from there see wha i all need or if i wanna change anything
> *


ya might as well come by the pad if u need help i got the kids tommarow so i can take em but u can come threw


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

Found these the other day at a local bike shop never seen fork bars this small so i jus picked em up only paid $3 bucks for them goin to see if they fit on my forks when they get here


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 10 2011, 01:52 AM~20056905
> *Found these the other day at a local bike shop never seen fork bars this small so i jus picked em up only paid $3 bucks for them goin to see if they fit on my forks when they get here
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 10 2011, 12:52 AM~20056905
> *Found these the other day at a local bike shop never seen fork bars this small so i jus picked em up only paid $3 bucks for them goin to see if they fit on my forks when they get here
> 
> 
> ...


these look like the brackets for the continental kit but may b rong :dunno:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Mar 10 2011, 01:13 AM~20056979
> *these look like the brackets for the continental kit but may b rong :dunno:
> *


thats what i was thinking..the guy at the bike shop said they were broken handle bars i was like wtf u trippin :uh: but hope they fit if not oh well ill use em for somethin


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 10 2011, 01:25 AM~20057019
> *thats what i was thinking..the guy at the bike shop said they were broken handle bars i was like wtf u trippin :uh:  but hope they fit if not oh well ill use em for somethin
> *


mayb if to long u can always shortn them


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 10 2011, 12:34 AM~20056844
> *fo sho dogg can wait to get the frame ....sucks bro these 12" are tight as hell but hard to find decent parts for hno:
> *


I had to make a lot of the parts myself. Some of the parts look stock. But I had to size them down..


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Mar 10 2011, 09:27 AM~20058323
> *I had to make a lot of the parts myself. Some of the parts look stock. But I had to size them down..
> *


ya thats what i was thinking just gota decide if i want stock parts or custom :dunno:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 10 2011, 10:36 AM~20058383
> *ya thats what i was thinking just gota decide if i want stock parts or custom :dunno:
> *


mild custome parts.. nothin to crazy, keep the classic look :biggrin:


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 10 2011, 09:36 AM~20058383
> *ya thats what i was thinking just gota decide if i want stock parts or custom :dunno:
> *


Yeah I know what you mean.. I started taking off the stock looking parts & replace them with custom parts..


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@Mar 10 2011, 09:41 AM~20058417
> *mild custome parts.. nothin to crazy, keep the classic look  :biggrin:
> *


ya i already talked with tony o ima have some pedals made but i think thats it for now the rest i can just get stock and if i decide to switch it up next year thats an option


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Mar 10 2011, 09:44 AM~20058438
> *Yeah I know what you mean.. I started taking off the stock looking parts & replace them with custom parts..
> *


ya i mean im all for original but im not sure how it would do at vegas like that i never been there and i know there is alot of comp...you got any pics of yours bro??


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 10 2011, 01:25 AM~20057019
> *thats what i was thinking..the guy at the bike shop said they were broken handle bars i was like wtf u trippin :uh:  but hope they fit if not oh well ill use em for somethin
> *


Be good for sissy bars


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 10 2011, 12:24 PM~20059546
> *Be good for sissy bars
> *


damn i didnt even think about that good lookin homie


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 10 2011, 01:14 PM~20059921
> *damn i didnt even think about that good lookin homie
> *


I HAVE A 16 INCH SEAT WOULD THAT BE BIG FOR THAT BIKE.


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 10 2011, 09:51 AM~20058493
> *ya i mean im all for original but im not sure how it would do at vegas like that i never been there and i know there is alot of comp...you got any pics of yours bro??
> *


Yeah that's what I'm doing. There is a lot of comp in Vegas. It place in 3rd in Vegas '09. One luv took 1st & a orange bike from Nor. Cal took 2nd. I forgot the name of it? Clown something I think??? Both of those bikes are radical. I think the bike did good.. Being that it went up with radical bikes. But the bike isn't mine. It's my baby boy's bike. It's call Baby Step's. I'm @ work right now. So I can't post anything right now. I haven't posted in a long time... But if you want you look on the 12" topic you can find it. It's around the end of Nov.'09- Dec.'09. I'm kandy blue pattern out with pink stripping.. It looks a lil different now. But you will get the idea of what it look like..


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

good buy on them forks bro! build looks good!


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Mar 10 2011, 02:44 PM~20060564
> *good buy on them forks bro! build looks good!
> *


thanks bro i would like to get that sprocket off you but i dont have pay pal :biggrin:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

i got these parts and frame for trade if anyone gots any 12" parts 








painted frame w/ polished schwinn badge brand new crank brand new sprocket


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

picked up both one for me and the homie gettin the other... :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 10 2011, 08:12 PM~20063147
> *picked up both one for me and the homie gettin the other... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Mar 10 2011, 02:42 PM~20060543
> *Yeah that's what I'm doing. There is a lot of comp in Vegas. It place in 3rd in Vegas '09. One luv took 1st & a orange bike from Nor. Cal took 2nd. I forgot the name of it? Clown something I think??? Both of those bikes are radical. I think the bike did good.. Being that it went up with radical bikes. But the bike isn't mine. It's my baby boy's bike. It's call Baby Step's. I'm @ work right now. So I can't post anything right now. I haven't posted in a long time... But if you want you look on the 12" topic you can find it. It's around the end of Nov.'09- Dec.'09. I'm kandy blue pattern out with pink stripping.. It looks a lil different now. But you will get the idea of what it look like..
> *


ILL POST A PIC FOR U BRO!>...


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 10 2011, 08:41 PM~20063506
> *ILL POST A PIC FOR U BRO!>...
> *


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 10 2011, 08:50 PM~20063568
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 10 2011, 03:15 PM~20061349
> *thanks bro i would like to get that sprocket off you but i dont have pay pal :biggrin:
> *


its easy to make one, have you ever tried to make one?


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Mar 10 2011, 11:06 PM~20064784
> *its easy to make one, have you ever tried to make one?
> *


ya ive had one befor but i cancelled my bank account ill c if my wife will let me barrow her card to make another


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 10 2011, 02:07 PM~20060269
> *I HAVE A 16 INCH SEAT WOULD THAT BE BIG FOR THAT BIKE.
> *


how much you want for the seat? is it schwinn??


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 10 2011, 08:50 PM~20063568
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro for posting the picture for me...


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 10 2011, 09:50 PM~20063568
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Mar 11 2011, 11:39 AM~20068078
> *:wow:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

frame is here i work tomorrow til 6 then i need to finsh some parts for big rubb then hit this bike hard on sunday


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 11 2011, 10:56 PM~20072562
> *frame is here i work tomorrow til 6 then i need to finsh some parts for big rubb then hit this bike hard on sunday
> *


 :cheesy: can't wait to see the finished product brotha :thumbsup:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

_GOOD TIMES_


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 11 2011, 11:17 PM~20072725
> *:cheesy:  can't wait to see the finished product brotha :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

thanks to the homie ill have this bad as sprocket thanks again bro :cheesy:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 11 2011, 11:22 PM~20072789
> *GOOD TIMES</span>
> *





ALL DAY EVERYDAY  ..WHATS UP <span style=\'color:blue\'>G..


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 11 2011, 11:30 PM~20072853
> *ALL DAY EVERYDAY   ..WHATS UP G..
> *


 :yes: wadd up bro how thigs goin you guys got a show tommarow right?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 11 2011, 11:32 PM~20072871
> *:yes: wadd up bro how thigs goin you guys got a show tommarow right?
> *


NA THATS SUNDAY. TOMOROW MY PARTY. TOMOROW IS NEW MEXICO SHOW...HOW COLORADO


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 12 2011, 12:08 AM~20073151
> *NA THATS SUNDAY. TOMOROW MY PARTY. TOMOROW IS NEW MEXICO SHOW...HOW COLORADO
> *


thats coo...co is good we are throwing a OLD SCHOOL PARTY tonight so it should be fun!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 12 2011, 12:29 AM~20072848
> *thanks to the homie ill have this bad as sprocket thanks again bro  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


you might have to cut out the bottom crank housing and weld in a standard sized one if you want to use that sprocket.  if that frame is anything like the radio flyers


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 12 2011, 12:07 PM~20075243
> *you might have to cut out the bottom crank housing and weld in a standard sized one if you want to use that sprocket.   if that frame is anything like the radio flyers
> *


thanks for the info budd as soon as i get the frame back ill see if thats what i gota do


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 12 2011, 01:07 PM~20075243
> *you might have to cut out the bottom crank housing and weld in a standard sized one if you want to use that sprocket.   if that frame is anything like the radio flyers
> *


no, the frame takes a regular size bottom bracket


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 12 2011, 01:07 PM~20075243
> *you might have to cut out the bottom crank housing and weld in a standard sized one if you want to use that sprocket.   if that frame is anything like the radio flyers
> *


*should be fine.. if that is the frame i think it is it takes a standard american bottom bracket set up... *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 12 2011, 02:16 PM~20075596
> *no, the frame takes a regular size bottom bracket
> *


what kind of frame is that?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 12 2011, 01:16 PM~20075596
> *no, the frame takes a regular size bottom bracket
> *


X2 the frame hold the standerd crank


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 12 2011, 05:07 PM~20076738
> *X2 the frame hold the standerd crank
> *


coo glad it takes a reg one


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 11 2011, 10:29 PM~20072848
> *thanks to the homie ill have this bad as sprocket thanks again bro  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


your welcome bro! im glad its going on a good project!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 12 2011, 03:16 PM~20076478
> *what kind of frame is that?
> *


i think its a huffy?


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 11 2011, 01:15 PM~20068295
> *:wave:
> *


whats up dogg


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

pics sent


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

Will post pics tomarrow of the updates :cheesy:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 18 2011, 02:29 AM~20119680
> *Will post pics tomarrow of the updates  :cheesy:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

nother pic sent


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

lesstime post up a pic of the handle bars wen u get a chance i deleted to pic u sent me


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

still some work need to getdone to it but you get the idea


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

lookin nice so far.. you are doing good work..


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@Mar 19 2011, 03:10 PM~20129936
> *lookin nice so far.. you are doing good work..
> *


Thanks bro can't wit till its all done


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Lookn good can't wait to see it done...


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 19 2011, 04:15 PM~20130263
> *Lookn good can't wait to see it done...
> *


me neither bro almost done who did you say you go threw for engraveing?


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

got most of my parts broken down waiting on a couple more things so i can send out for engraving and chrome thing are going _*GOOD*_


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 22 2011, 02:55 AM~20149298
> *me neither bro almost done who did you say you go threw for engraveing?
> *


Pm sent


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 22 2011, 02:57 AM~20149301
> *got most of my parts broken down waiting on a couple more things so i can send out for engraving and chrome thing are going GOOD
> *


got your pm this morning and i sent you text things are GOOD :biggrin: ill send you pics later i have to work on ther pedals for JR hope i can complete them tonight and get started on the new part and do more on the frame


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 22 2011, 05:37 PM~20154364
> *got your pm this morning and i sent you text things are GOOD  :biggrin: ill send you pics later i have to work on ther pedals for JR hope i can complete them tonight and get started on the new part and do more on the frame
> *


cool bro no worries im still waiting on a couple parts from some other homies so no rush cant rush perfection


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

WAS BOARD AT WORK WAS THINKING OF A NEW NAME FOR MY BIKE LMK IF ANY1 HAS IDEAS I WAS THINKIN OF "BUD LIFE" WHAT YOU THINK???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 23 2011, 12:57 AM~20158302
> *WAS BOARD AT WORK WAS THINKING OF A NEW NAME FOR MY BIKE LMK IF ANY1 HAS IDEAS I WAS THINKIN OF "BUD LIFE" WHAT YOU THINK???
> *


What color going to be ur bike again.


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 23 2011, 01:00 AM~20158309
> *What color going to be ur bike again.
> *


red


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 23 2011, 01:03 AM~20158320
> *red
> *


Here some names :wow: maybe once ur bike close to finishin that's when u will fine a name. Or get any ideals off of mines

1,cherry popper
2.fruit punch
3.lil devil
4.red rum
5.red vine
6.hatorade
7.straight clownin


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 23 2011, 01:14 AM~20158343
> *Here some names  :wow: maybe once ur bike close to finishin that's when u will fine a name. Or get any ideals off of mines
> 
> 1,cherry popper
> ...


just tring to help i like number 1 :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 23 2011, 02:02 PM~20161850
> *just tring to help  i like number 1 :biggrin:
> *


O I didn't knoe some the names were takn. Cherry popper :biggrin: got my vote


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 23 2011, 11:39 PM~20166327
> *O I didn't knoe some the names were takn. Cherry popper :biggrin: got my vote
> *


H :boink: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Hell yea gots my vote too :thumbsup:


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

Don't kno how that h got up there on a iPod postin this shit


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Mar 24 2011, 12:34 AM~20167009
> *Don't kno how that h got up there on a iPod postin this shit
> *


haha u a foo bro


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ill call you when am off work before you got to work


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 24 2011, 04:42 AM~20167305
> *ill call you when am off work before you got to work
> *


cool im off til monday bro! :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 24 2011, 01:09 AM~20167177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who have you contacted so far about it?


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Mar 24 2011, 10:31 PM~20175025
> *who have you contacted so far about it?
> *


lowrivi1967 he said he cant get to it for 10 weeks


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ill be sending a pic of the mock up late tonight


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 25 2011, 11:37 AM~20178337
> *ill be sending a pic of the mock up late tonight
> *


coo ay wen the frame is done can u send it to elspok


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 25 2011, 07:51 PM~20181703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i just have to cap the bottem of tank and weld on other skirt and cap behind the seat


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 25 2011, 07:51 PM~20181703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good homie..


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 25 2011, 09:51 PM~20181703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 25 2011, 05:53 AM~20176549
> *lowrivi1967 he said he cant get to it for 10 weeks
> *


hit up ripsta85 on here


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

sent pic


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 27 2011, 10:22 AM~20192275
> *sent pic
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ill send another one in a hour


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

Wow bro the bike is coming out nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 27 2011, 12:09 PM~20192963
> *Wow bro the bike is coming out nice :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homiw lesstime is gettin down :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ok it been a little over a hour but another pic sent


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

still working on capping behind the seat and a little more detail work on the rear drop outs and then off to the back yard for body work


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 27 2011, 08:05 PM~20196487
> *still working on capping behind the seat and a little more detail work on the rear drop outs and then off to the back yard for body work
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 27 2011, 12:15 PM~20192995
> *thanks homiw lesstime is gettin down :biggrin:
> *


Yea he aint messing around wit this one.!!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 27 2011, 07:56 PM~20196407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 27 2011, 08:56 PM~20196407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good!
:biggrin:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 28 2011, 06:03 AM~20199141
> *looking good!
> :biggrin:
> *


thanks man its almost ther :biggrin:


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

CANT WAIT TO SEE IT BACK FROM PAINT BRO SHITS GUNNA BE BAD ASS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

SO MY WIFE WANTS TO GET MARRIED AGAIN THE RIGHT WAY SHE SAYS SO I BETTER GET THIS BIKE DONE BE FOR MY POCKETS ARE EMPTY...... hno: :banghead:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 28 2011, 04:05 PM~20203130
> *SO MY WIFE WANTS TO GET MARRIED AGAIN THE RIGHT WAY SHE SAYS SO I BETTER GET THIS BIKE DONE BE FOR MY POCKETS ARE  EMPTY...... hno:  :banghead:
> *


damn your nice to do that for her my wife wants to also i told her NO lol why spend the money we dont have lol but congrats bro


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 28 2011, 03:07 PM~20203143
> *damn your nice  to do that for her my wife wants to also i told her NO lol why spend the money we dont have lol but congrats bro
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 28 2011, 04:07 PM~20203143
> *damn your nice  to do that for her my wife wants to also i told her NO lol why spend the money we dont have lol but congrats bro
> *


thanks man...ya i dont really want to i mean we are already married but she desirves it i guess for dealing with my ass this long lol :roflmao:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lol how long is this long ? you have kids?


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 28 2011, 04:10 PM~20203168
> *lol how long is this long ? you have kids?
> *


well im 19 and we been togeather since i was 12 haha and ya i got 2 kids my oldest is almost 5 and my youngest is 3 :wow:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 28 2011, 04:12 PM~20203179
> *well im 19 and we been togeather since i was 12 haha and ya i got 2 kids my oldest is almost 5 and my youngest is 3 :wow:
> *


DANGGGGG!!!!! :wow: .....


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 28 2011, 05:36 PM~20203794
> *DANGGGGG!!!!! :wow: .....
> *


x6478437889 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
when did yu two get married the first time????


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 29 2011, 12:05 AM~20207348
> *x6478437889 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> when did yu two get married the first time????
> *


march of 09 lol


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 29 2011, 12:12 AM~20207388
> *march of 09 lol
> *


HAHAHA THATS KOOL THOUGH BRO...AS LONG AS YU GUYS HAVE GOOD CHEMISTRY AND LOVE EACH OTHER, THATS ALL THA MATTERS!!


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Mar 29 2011, 12:14 AM~20207394
> *HAHAHA THATS KOOL THOUGH BRO...AS LONG AS YU GUYS HAVE GOOD CHEMISTRY AND LOVE EACH OTHER, THATS ALL THA MATTERS!!
> *


hell ya man ima let her plan everything but ima plan a nice GT cruise from the church to the hall :biggrin:


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

:twak: fukin aj married twice in jus two years crazy doggy but u kno u like my mexican brotha from anotha mutha congrates homie shit gunna be fun no doubt :h5:


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 29 2011, 12:36 AM~20207495
> *hell ya man ima let her plan everything but ima plan a nice GT cruise from the church to the hall :biggrin:
> *


Thats gunna be dope dawg....congrats.!!!!


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

:thumbsup: BUMP FOR DA HOMIE


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

umm
bad news
my wife was moving the cars around so the dish guy can run the cables in the garage and she ran the frame over  am not sure i can fix it 










agh am just messing frame is fine hahahaha


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Tmft


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 29 2011, 07:21 PM~20213415
> *umm*
> *bad news*
> *my wife was moving the cars around so the dish guy can run the cables in the garage and she ran the frame over  am not sure i can fix it* *
> *agh am just messing frame is fine hahahaha *


:wow: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: you got to much time on ur hands to come up with stories lol


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

:uh: :twak:


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 29 2011, 09:25 PM~20214045
> *:wow:  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  you got to much time on ur hands to come up with stories lol i was bouta start trippin out like this foo
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 29 2011, 08:21 PM~20213415
> *umm
> bad news
> my wife was moving the cars around so the dish guy can run the cables in the garage and she ran the frame over  am not sure i can fix it
> ...


DONT PLAY WIT HIM LIKE THAT BRO HE WILL ACT LIKE THIS :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

2011 CO GT we comin


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Mar 30 2011, 11:41 PM~20225060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 3 2011, 11:10 AM~20248049
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 3 2011, 11:20 AM~20248099
> *:loco:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: wuz up loko!


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 3 2011, 11:29 AM~20248127
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  wuz up loko!
> *


 :biggrin: jus chillen homie hittin up ebay tryin to get some last min parts i need
wat u up to


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Gt up. :cheesy:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 3 2011, 01:20 PM~20248632
> *Gt up. :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: WAD UP FULL TIMER


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

any updates :biggrin:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@Apr 3 2011, 02:13 PM~20248947
> *any updates  :biggrin:
> *


  almost trying to find more parts im missing


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 3 2011, 12:03 PM~20248285
> *:biggrin: jus chillen homie hittin up ebay tryin to get some last min parts i need
> wat u up to
> *


JUST CHILLIN!!.....


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Apr 3 2011, 04:12 PM~20249488
> *:biggrin:
> *


  :wave: wad up big homie


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 3 2011, 12:10 PM~20248049
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


FUKIN KID IS CRAZY....WHAS "GOOD" FLEET HOW THINGS GOIN BRO


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Apr 3 2011, 11:37 PM~20252973
> *FUKIN KID IS CRAZY....WHAS "GOOD" FLEET HOW THINGS GOIN BRO
> *


HES A CRAZY MOFO...I WATCHED MOST OF HIS VIDEOS...SOME LOOK FAKE BUT HES CRAZY....JUST WAITING ON SOME PARTS FOR THE TRIKE!,,,WUT BOUT U?>


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 4 2011, 12:39 AM~20252982
> *HES A CRAZY MOFO...I WATCHED MOST OF HIS VIDEOS...SOME LOOK FAKE BUT HES CRAZY....JUST WAITING ON SOME PARTS FOR THE TRIKE!,,,WUT BOUT U?>
> *


YEA THAT FOO SUMTHIN ELSE THAT WAS MY KID I WOULD BEAT THA FUKIN SHIT OUT HIS ASS :roflmao: I JUS GOT DONE SANDIN DOWN 1 OF MY FRAMES FOR PAINT HOPEFULLY SUMTIME THIS WEEK BUT GUNNA START ON THA FENDERS TOMARROW :thumbsup:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 4 2011, 05:49 PM~20258650
> *:inout:
> *


X99999999999999999919


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

so my lady said i need a new hobby since i get on her nurves so i decided to learn how to silver leaf


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Apr 4 2011, 12:02 AM~20253065
> *YEA THAT FOO SUMTHIN ELSE THAT WAS MY KID I WOULD BEAT THA FUKIN SHIT OUT HIS ASS  :roflmao: I JUS GOT DONE SANDIN DOWN 1 OF MY FRAMES FOR PAINT HOPEFULLY SUMTIME THIS WEEK BUT GUNNA START ON THA FENDERS TOMARROW :thumbsup:
> *


POST SOME PICS!


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 9 2011, 06:21 PM~20299389
> *POST SOME PICS!
> *


I WILL HERE SOON HOMIE MY PHONE ALL JACKED PEACE OF SHIT PHONE BUT WHEN I GET A CHANE ILL POST SUM


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Apr 9 2011, 05:54 PM~20299521
> *I WILL HERE SOON HOMIE MY PHONE ALL JACKED PEACE OF SHIT PHONE BUT WHEN I GET A CHANE ILL POST SUM
> *


ORALE...IS IT A 20 INCH???


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Mar 30 2011, 11:41 PM~20225060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THA FUCK? :wow: 

THIS FOOL HAS SOME MAJOR ISSUES. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 9 2011, 07:03 PM~20299568
> *ORALE...IS IT A 20 INCH???
> *


 :thumbsup: yea shits kumin out badass im tryin to post pics but shits all fuked up


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Apr 10 2011, 12:14 AM~20301869
> *:thumbsup: yea shits kumin out badass im tryin to post pics but shits all fuked up
> *


WUT COLOR R U GOIN WITH???


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

JUST GOT A PACKAGE IN THE MAIL FROM TOP LOWRIDER FEW PARTS I NEEDED WILL PIST UP PICS WHEN I GET HOME


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Tmft


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

new pedals n goose neck


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 14 2011, 04:31 PM~20340455
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PARTS HOMIE


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 14 2011, 04:38 PM~20340498
> *NICE PARTS HOMIE
> *


thanks bro i dont really like the pedals but they will do for now


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 14 2011, 05:44 PM~20340554
> *thanks bro i dont really like the pedals but they will do for now
> *


WHATS UP WIT THEM PEDALS DOGGY


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

BUMP FOR DA HOMIE


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Apr 17 2011, 11:45 AM~20358247
> *BUMP FOR DA HOMIE
> *


whats GOOD lil bruah wha u up to foo


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Apr 22 2011, 02:49 AM~20394783
> *whats GOOD lil bruah wha u up to foo
> *


wad up dog ..jus got done shippin out my steering wheel shit was hard bro but them handle bars are worth it :biggrin:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 22 2011, 10:21 PM~20400344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks gewd.!!!!!!


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 22 2011, 10:21 PM~20400344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good..


----------



## dee_5o5 (Dec 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 22 2011, 10:21 PM~20400344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!! :wow:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

thanks guys cant wait to slap sum paint on it :biggrin:


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 22 2011, 11:13 PM~20400702
> *thanks guys cant wait to slap sum paint on it :biggrin:
> *


YEa man i cant wait to see.!!!!


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 22 2011, 11:13 PM~20400702
> *thanks guys cant wait to slap sum paint on it :biggrin:
> *


Less is doing all this.???


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Apr 22 2011, 11:18 PM~20400733
> *Less is doing all this.???
> *


 :yes:


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 23 2011, 12:38 AM~20401123
> *:yes:
> *


Hes doing sum nice work.!!!!


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 22 2011, 08:52 AM~20395586
> *wad up dog ..jus got done shippin out my steering wheel shit was hard bro but them handle bars are worth it :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEA HOMIE CANT WAIT TO SEE EM :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 22 2011, 10:21 PM~20400344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bike looks good homie.


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@May 3 2011, 11:57 AM~20475700
> *Bike looks good homie.
> *


thanks homie tryin to keep up with you bro :biggrin:


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

all in a box need more tape and off to you in the morning hope it dont cost to much 
like i said before sorry for the delay lot of stuff been going on over here


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

:thumbsup: looking gud bro


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 12 2011, 08:35 PM~20541859
> *all in a box need more tape and off to you in the morning hope it dont cost to much
> like i said before sorry for the delay lot of stuff been going on over here
> *


I really apreciate it bro and sorry for always hittin u up on it but I got the homies here pushin my to get it done but it looks great


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kajumbo_@May 13 2011, 12:24 AM~20543731
> *:thumbsup: looking gud bro
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

sup bro any pics? send them to my phone i think its in good working order now my wife took it in on friday to get fixed


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

Still needs a lot of work done but its getting there


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 25 2011, 09:48 AM~20625342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dont let it get in your head you can do it 
keep sanding and it will look alot better


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@May 4 2011, 12:37 PM~20484188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bro that ring around it looks good


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 25 2011, 06:02 PM~20628469
> *dont let it get in your head you can do it
> keep sanding and it will look alot better
> *


ya i know what you mean bro


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dodgers_fan_@May 25 2011, 06:26 PM~20628658
> *Bro that ring around it looks good
> *


thanks homies still need to get it chromed but cant wait to put it on


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

orangecrush719 said:


> Still needs a lot of work done but its getting there


 
hay what size are them bars?


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

JAMES843 said:


> hay what size are them bars?


the handle bars??


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

quick put togeather paint this weekend


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

orangecrush719 said:


> the handle bars??


yes


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

JAMES843 said:


> yes


ther custom made 12in handle bars engraved


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

orangecrush719 said:


> quick put togeather paint this weekend


man that looks good homie


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

orangecrush719 said:


> Still needs a lot of work done but its getting there


BIKE LOOKS GOOD HOMIE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> BIKE LOOKS GOOD HOMIE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.


thanks homie its getting there


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

orangecrush719 said:


> FIGURED ID START MY OWN TOPIC ON MY BUILD IF ANYONE GOTS ANY 12" PARTS LET ME KNOW I NEED SOME STUFF STILL........ :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 where did u get those 12 inch springer fork and fender ?


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

JP MAJESTICS said:


> where did u get those 12 inch springer fork and fender ?


some guy was sellin them on here..but there a set of fenders for sale on the 12" thread http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/144225-Post-12-quot-or-Smaller-Bikes-amp-Parts!/page80


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

*fenders*



orangecrush719 said:


> some guy was sellin them on here..but there a set of fenders for sale on the 12" thread http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/144225-Post-12-quot-or-Smaller-Bikes-amp-Parts!/page80


Thanks homie but I think those r both front fenders and I need front and back.....


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

JP MAJESTICS said:


> Thanks homie but I think those r both front fenders and I need front and back.....


i know what u mean but i was told they will work on the back also


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

Ok cool thank you


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

Ok cool thank you


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

ok so i went another direction with my bike ended up going with a house of kolor pavo purple base and house of kolor kandy purple picked it up last week took it to get gold leaf and stripped up the same day hopefully get it friday and put it all togeather pics to come:cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Why did you get rid of that custom frame and go with a plain boring frame? :dunno:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wut up lookin good cant wait to see the purple...


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

raiderhater719 said:


> Wut up lookin good cant wait to see the purple...


thanks homie one week til denver hope im ready:thumbsup:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

orangecrush719 said:


> thanks homie one week til denver hope im ready:thumbsup:


I know i am trying to do some fenders before than to


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

The bike came out SWEET! Congrats on ur win and it was good talking with you!


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

schwinn1966 said:


> The bike came out SWEET! Congrats on ur win and it was good talking with you!


thanks man like i said it wouldnt be half of what it is with out all your help thanks again! you goin to make it down to pueblo this year???


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

orangecrush719 said:


> thanks man like i said it wouldnt be half of what it is with out all your help thanks again! you goin to make it down to pueblo this year???


yes, probably... depends on my kids b-ball schedule.


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)




----------

